
A brisk walk instead of sitting down: Just ten minutes a day makes a difference - babulal
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/12123.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.oru.se/english/news/a-brisk-walk-instead-of-
sitt...](https://www.oru.se/english/news/a-brisk-walk-instead-of-sitting-down
--just-ten-minutes-a-day-makes-a-difference/)

